# Echinodorus tenellus??



## gonzo777 (Jan 30, 2006)

Can anyone I.D. this plant?

It's still in it's basket in this pic, but it's approx 3.5" tall and (not visible) appears to propagate via runner.

I picked a pair up at my local Meijer but there was no identification.

I'm thinking it might be _Echinodorus tenellus_??


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Lilaeopsis brasiliensis. Check out www.tropica.com

David


----------



## gonzo777 (Jan 30, 2006)

That was actually my first guess, but I thought it didn't get this tall...

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/....php?id=125&category=difficulty&spec=Moderate


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Liliaeopsis for sure. There are several species.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

It could be E.Tenellus emmersed. But most likely its Liliaeopsis.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

HeyPK said:


> Liliaeopsis for sure. There are several species.


I agree. There are a couple species that look very similar, so it's hard to say for sure what it is.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

True. It does seem a little long to be brasiliensis, so you might have to wait until settles down a little before identifying. 

David


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

That fact that it has runners with a number of nodes, and, from each node a single leaf comes up, makes it Lilaeopsis. When E. tenellus sends out runners, each plantlet sends up several leaves before before the runner goes on to produce the next plantlet.


----------



## gonzo777 (Jan 30, 2006)

I'll get some better pics when I break open the basket.

How should I plant it? Individuals or small clumps? What sort of spacing?


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

gonzo777 said:


> I'll get some better pics when I break open the basket.
> 
> How should I plant it? Individuals or small clumps? What sort of spacing?


From Tropica:


> Lilaeopsis brasiliensis can grow very compact, but a ''lawn effect'' is only achieved at high light intensity. When planting in the aquarium small clumps (approx. 1/8 pot) should be placed a few centimetres apart to help the plants grow together more quickly. Place in an open position without shading from other plants to ensure good light. L. brasiliensis can be used in garden ponds, and also tolerates low salt concentrations in brackish aquariums.


Hope this helps


----------



## gonzo777 (Jan 30, 2006)

I knew I should have looked there before asking about planting!

Thanks.


----------

